# years



## mmaria (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Sep 28, 2014)

That's beautiful Maria


----------



## mmaria (Sep 28, 2014)

BillM said:


> That's beautiful Maria


My sister in law likes every picture I show to her so if I want to hear something nice no matter what I would show her a picture or two... and during this few years she liked every single picture I took except this one... I thought: I messed this up badly 

So thank you, it's nice to hear somebody actually likes it


----------



## annamaria (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful photo, I like the way it conveys a story.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 28, 2014)

I like this a lot!! The wrinkled hand and the grooves and aged look to the cane. Very nicely perceived and shot!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Pretty good shot of this old woman's hands and cane...not pleasant, not a light, breezy, fun shot, but more powerfully symbolic; I can image why your sister in-law did not like this, since it is too powerful, too honest, too much a predictor of the possible future.


----------



## rlemert (Sep 28, 2014)

This is about as brutally honest as a photo can get. I generally don't care for B&W, but here color would totally destroy the message. 

As strangers, we are able to keep a bit of distance between us and the emotions you are invoking with this. You sister-in-law doesn't have that buffer.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2014)

Well done Maria!  Great image.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 28, 2014)

It is beautiful. You have a good eye. Those hands are full of stories and life.


----------



## leonardodemacedo (Sep 28, 2014)

Time is unforgiving isn't it?! You made me think about it there Maria and I thank you for that 

What a great shot!


----------



## Borad (Sep 28, 2014)

I might make it slightly less honest and Photoshop out the newfangled zipper. Or at least the reflection.


----------



## LimePanda (Sep 28, 2014)

That's awesome 
I've always wanted to do a shot like that but have never gotten around to it... maybe I should 
Anyways, it's a really nice photo, well done.


----------



## weepete (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome shot mmaria, I really like it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nothing left for me to say except really love it, perfect fit for a B&W picture too.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Beautiful photo, I like the way it conveys a story.


glad I succeed



Dagwood56 said:


> I like this a lot!! The wrinkled hand and the grooves and aged look to the cane. Very nicely perceived and shot!


 I didn't really notice mimicking until you didn't mentioned it 



Derrel said:


> Pretty good shot of this old woman's hands and cane...not pleasant, not a light, breezy, fun shot, but more powerfully symbolic; I can image why your sister in-law did not like this, since it is too powerful, too honest, too much a predictor of the possible future.


 you mentioned almost everything I wanted to say with this picture


rlemert said:


> This is about as brutally honest as a photo can get. I generally don't care for B&W, but here color would totally destroy the message.
> As strangers, we are able to keep a bit of distance between us and the emotions you are invoking with this. You sister-in-law doesn't have that buffer.


 Color doesn't belong here for sure... and brutally honest is something I really want to hear about some of my pictures. 



tirediron said:


> Well done Maria!  Great image.


 You're kind John!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> It is beautiful. You have a good eye. Those hands are full of stories and life


I took a few shots of her hands, I composed them differently and I'm going to process them differently... I think this one is the strongest though. 


leonardodemacedo said:


> Time is unforgiving isn't it?! You made me think about it there Maria and I thank you for that
> 
> What a great shot!


 Time is really unforgiving... One of the parts of the human body that can't hide the age are hands. I find them fascinating for that reason. 



Borad said:


> I might make it slightly less honest and Photoshop out the newfangled zipper. Or at least the reflection.


  I was thinking about that reflection in a sense that it added some kind of a small sparkle in the scene


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

LimePanda said:


> That's awesome
> I've always wanted to do a shot like that but have never gotten around to it... maybe I should
> Anyways, it's a really nice photo, well done.


 just try it 



weepete said:


> Awesome shot mmaria, I really like it.


 and I like hearing that 



Raj_55555 said:


> Nothing left for me to say except really love it, perfect fit for a B&W picture too.


 well... you could at least hit the like button also


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

oh... and just to say this also... 

I sent this link last night to my sister in law saying how I was gossiping about her here (I was having some problems with internet so I couldn't reply last night) ... 
She said: Yeah, yeah, I read what everyone said but I just don't like it and I don't see what they see in this picture.. I told her: Never mind, I'm glad you're being honest  

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 29, 2014)

Well done, maria!
I absolutely love taking pictures of old people--especially their hands, and their eyes.  There is something about those wrinkles, and the toughened, yet sometimes paper-thin fragility of the skin that just draws me in and makes me reflect on all the stories that might be contained in those wrinkles!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> well... you could at least hit the like button also


 my bad, I thought I already did! 


mmaria said:


> She said: Yeah, yeah, I read what everyone said but I just don't like it and I don't see what they see in this picture..


Here's what I think.. In my experience, photographers tend to see any photograph with a different eye (or workflow) than a non-photographer, there are exceptions of course. I've noticed that sometimes people on my photography page comment on something saying it's spectacular, when I know that it's an average one at it's best; on a few good photographs (by good I mean TPF approved ) I've seen people comment negatively as well. As far as I can tell, we tend to look & analyze a photograph in parts and then as a whole, whereas for the non-photographers the events are usually mutually exclusive.. All this might just be mindless blabber for all I know!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Well done, maria!
> I absolutely love taking pictures of old people--especially their hands, and their eyes.  There is something about those wrinkles, and the toughened, yet sometimes paper-thin fragility of the skin that just draws me in and makes me reflect on all the stories that might be contained in those wrinkles!


 You described it very well Sharon (of course you would) 

I like taking pictures of old people. It's truly amazing how differently people are aging, how they skin looks different. They all have that paper-thin skin but the color of the skin, it's health state is different. One doesn't pay much attention to it until it really starts to analyze them.

Speaking of the eyes... I took a portrait of this women, she has Alzheimer. She's looking straight to me and the picture is not pleasant at all, if I can say it this way. I have troubles with editing it in a sense that I'm taking it too emotionally and can't be objective while looking at it. It just says too much.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > well... you could at least hit the like button also
> ...


 and everything is just fine now 



mmaria said:


> She said: Yeah, yeah, I read what everyone said but I just don't like it and I don't see what they see in this picture..





Raj_55555 said:


> Here's what I think.. In my experience, photographers tend to see any photograph with a different eye (or workflow) than a non-photographer, there are exceptions of course. I've noticed that sometimes people on my photography page comment on something saying it's spectacular, when I know that it's an average one at it's best; on a few good photographs (by good I mean TPF approved ) I've seen people comment negatively as well. As far as I can tell, we tend to look & analyze a photograph in parts and then as a whole, whereas for the non-photographers the events are usually mutually exclusive.. All this might just be mindless blabber for all I know!


 yeah...
This whole situation with her not liking it is amusing to me, really, I told her that in a sense I'm glad she didn't like something I did. She told me "it's just too dark, too gloomy and heavy... I don't like it"
I told her that with saying all of that she actually gave me a compliment  she didn't get it...

well...  I'm perfectly aware that everyone wouldn't like it


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 29, 2014)

That's a pretty powerful image.  It makes me feel something and that makes it a success.

I think it helps that I cannot see her face.  It makes it easier to imagine that being my hand some day.


----------



## Desi (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Maria,

Just adding my voice to the chorus of "great shot" comments.

This one speaks to me.  

Desi


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> That's a pretty powerful image.  It makes me feel something and that makes it a success.
> I think it helps that I cannot see her face.  It makes it easier to imagine that being my hand some day.


 Thanks for taking the time to write me your thoughts 



Desi said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> Just adding my voice to the chorus of "great shot" comments.
> 
> ...


 Desi, I'm glad you said something. Thank you!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd try a square format just to see what happens.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes.  You have conveyed the "years" very well.  It's the reality for those of us who will have lived that long.  My 93-year old mother hates me taking pictures of her - she sees the wrinkles and the spots and the infirm skin.  I see the hands that fed us, looked after us, wiped away our tears, and helped us cross multiple thresh-holds of life.  In her hands, I see power of perseverance, of kindness, of hard work, and of patience.  I see beauty.  Thank you Marija - another memorable and powerful image.


----------



## snerd (Sep 29, 2014)

Very, very nice capture.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 30, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I'd try a square format just to see what happens.


I think I've never done a square format  



pgriz said:


> Yes.  You have conveyed the "years" very well.  It's the reality for those of us who will have lived that long.  My 93-year old mother hates me taking pictures of her - she sees the wrinkles and the spots and the infirm skin.  I see the hands that fed us, looked after us, wiped away our tears, and helped us cross multiple thresh-holds of life.  In her hands, I see power of perseverance, of kindness, of hard work, and of patience.  I see beauty.


This woman has 86 years and she didn't mind me at all. 



> Thank you Marija - another memorable and powerful image.


I always like when you talk Paul....and thank you for your kind words, I'm sure I didn't deserve them  



snerd said:


> Very, very nice capture.


 very very nice of you for saying it


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 30, 2014)

Provocative shot. Well done. Well received .  Ed


----------



## mmaria (Sep 30, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Provocative shot. Well done. Well received .  Ed


 Ed


----------



## bulldurham (Sep 30, 2014)

Like the processing and the subject but feel the balance would have been stronger had the cane been a bit further forward in a more steadying position instead of the static position showing.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 30, 2014)

bulldurham said:


> Like the processing and the subject but feel the balance would have been stronger had the cane been a bit further forward in a more steadying position instead of the static position showing.


it can't be perfect


----------



## ffarl (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh wow.  Great pic.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Oh wow.


 I just love when you talk like that


----------



## ffarl (Oct 1, 2014)

I do have a way with the ladies...


----------



## bribrius (Oct 1, 2014)

huh.
the photo really doesn't do anything for me. Half of it out of focus I actually kind of find annoying and focusing on the hand and cane I just don't find anything interesting there. I usually like your work but not so much this one.
sorry.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

bribrius said:


> huh.
> the photo really doesn't do anything for me. Half of it out of focus I actually kind of find annoying and focusing on the hand and cane I just don't find anything interesting there. I usually like your work but not so much this one.
> sorry.


 oh lol
It's fine, there are plenty of those who don't like it  Glad you commented because I still got a compliment 

Now, let this thread die ...


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 1, 2014)

I quite like it.  And for some reason I see or feel someting a little different,

The age is pretty clear, but that looks to me to be a strong grip on the cane.  

I see strength maybe enhanced by the age.  Never thought of it being a woman (until Derrel mentioned it), enhances my sense of strength even more.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2014)

Really nice shot here Maria.  My only nit is that I wish for just a touch more exposure on the top of the hand.  I feel like some of the intense detail is lost as most of it seems rather shadowed.  I understand the dark/moody black and white processing, and it really works here.  Just wish for a touch more fill on that one spot. 

Jake


----------



## mmaria (Oct 2, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I quite like it.  And for some reason I see or feel someting a little different,
> The age is pretty clear, but that looks to me to be a strong grip on the cane.
> I see strength maybe enhanced by the age.  Never thought of it being a woman (until Derrel mentioned it), enhances my sense of strength even more.


Jack (can I call you Jack? ), I'm glad you told me your thoughts. Got to mention that she really does physically hold that cane strongly because she has no strength in her body to stand without it.
This shot doesn't represent her particularly though, but everything that has been said in this thread with, with your interpretation included of course (I think the same as you )



D-B-J said:


> Really nice shot here Maria.  My only nit is that I wish for just a touch more exposure on the top of the hand.  I feel like some of the intense detail is lost as most of it seems rather shadowed.  I understand the dark/moody black and white processing, and it really works here.  Just wish for a touch more fill on that one spot.
> 
> Jake


 Oh you guys with a flash... you always want some more fill on some spot  I do see your point though.
Thanks for telling me your thoughts!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes indeed.  Jack and sometimes Jerk works.

I'm in Southern California and my last name is Stevenson.  I remember this commercial very well.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Oct 3, 2014)

What kind of post processing did you do here?, it's extra constrasty, but still seems to have detail where it needs it.

I'm coming from film to digital late in the game, and am lost in the digital darkroom.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 4, 2014)

Bobby Ironsights said:


> What kind of post processing did you do here?, it's extra constrasty, but still seems to have detail where it needs it.
> 
> I'm coming from film to digital late in the game, and am lost in the digital darkroom.


 nik software, curves, darkening/lightening some small areas with soft light blending mode and masking areas...it sounds/looks like I did a lot but I didn't really


----------



## sashbar (Oct 4, 2014)

Very good as well. Have you tried to trim the other hand and put the hand with the stick closer to 1/3?


----------



## mmaria (Oct 4, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Very good as well. Have you tried to trim the other hand and put the hand with the stick closer to 1/3?


It would be probably better but no, I wanted it this way


----------

